# msdia80.dll file on External Hard Drive?



## JR50 (Mar 15, 2011)

I recently reformatted my PC, wiped my drives clean, fresh re-install of Windows 7 and all that. All I've pretty much done so far is:

1: Install Windows SP1

2: Install Acronis True Image 2011

3: Install several drivers for Music related hardware

4: Full format my D Drive and my External Hard Drive to NTFS

Under properties for my C drive (OS Drive) I also unticked "Allow files on this drive to have contents indexed in addition to file properties". I did this as it is recommended as an optimization to the music software I am going to be running.

There is Nothing on my External hard drive, except for a msdia80.dll file. I'm not sure when it got placed there, but I don't recall seeing it there last time I checked my external hard drive...but to be honest I really can't remember.

Why is this file there? Is it safe to delete? If not how do I get rid of it or get it in the right place safely?


Edit: Btw this file is also in C:/Program Files (x86) -> Common Files > microsoft shared > VC where it is a 611 KB File. 

On my blank E:/ Driver (External) the file is 884 KB


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Have a look at this article.

The Msdia80.dll file is installed in the root folder of the boot drive when you install the Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package by using the Vcredist_x64.exe file or the Vcredist_ia64.exe file


----------



## JR50 (Mar 15, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance but I'm still a bit confused. K I downloaded and installed vcredist_x64.exe from the download page the resolution box links too. Was this the right download or was it supposed to be vcredist_x86.exe or vcredist_IA64.exe? The .dll file is still on my External Drive (884 KB). The msdia80.dll 611 KB file is still in the microsoft shared --> VC folder.

But now there's an amd64 folder in the VC folder, and in that amd64 folder is an 894KB msdia80.dll file.

So does this mean I can delete the 611KB and the 884KB (on my external) safely now?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I would leave all but the one on the external drive alone. 
I have the same files as you.


----------

